#ubuntu-news 2008-12-01
<Rafik> Hello,
<Rafik> So you guys look at blogs too to find infos :)
<Rafik> Unfortunately I blogged about the latest events in Tunisia (last Wednesday) a few hours after the UWN #119 release :/
<boredandblogging> Rafik: we definitely do
<boredandblogging> we'll include it in the next UWN
<Rafik> Very good. Thank you :)
<Rinchen> hi there boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> hey
<Rinchen> sorry was in hiding
<boredandblogging> no biggie
<Rinchen> james_w, great email you sent about your work!
<james_w> thanks Rinchen, saw you added yourself to vcs-pkg
<boredandblogging> one issue seems to be about roles...
<boredandblogging> if an admin role edits something that an editor wrote, the editor can no longer edit it
<tyche> boredandblogging: Fridge?
<boredandblogging> tyche: yeah
<tyche> I see good and bad in that situation.  It comes off as an imprimatur.
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, hmm. Do you mean the drupal admin which is newz2000  or a member of the fridge team?
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: fridge team
<Rinchen> everyone on the fridge team should have the same access level
<boredandblogging> like me for instance
<boredandblogging> right now fridge team members can only submit stories, but they can't be published to front page
<Rinchen> really?
<Rinchen> who pubs to the front page then?
<boredandblogging> believe newz2000 bumped the rights for me and john so we could actually publish to the front page
<boredandblogging> yeah, fridge team members don't get the option of full html either
<Rinchen> hmm
<Rinchen> let me see if Stu is available
<Rinchen> I found some more log errors
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: thanks
<Rinchen> you know
<Rinchen> we should ask someone to make a custom drupal theme for the fridge
<Rinchen> I'm am so sick and tired of looking at these theme errors
<boredandblogging> *cough* newz2000 *cough*
<tyche> *cough* Calendar *cough*
<Rinchen> he doesn't have the time :-(
<boredandblogging> darn
<Rinchen> most of those theme errors are things we can remove in the theme (calls to print.css for example)
<Rinchen> Stu said he'd be available in 30 minutes
<Rinchen> can we continue this then?
<boredandblogging> definitely, just ping me
<Rinchen> oh
<Rinchen> I just found the setting to make everyone admins
<Rinchen> I'll ask stu when he joins
<boredandblogging> ok
<stuartm> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> Hi Stu.. I'm on the phone now.  Can you wait 30?
<Rinchen> pretty please
<Rinchen> with sugar on top
<stuartm> I have a call in 30mins but after that won't be a problem :)
<stuartm> 1hr?
<Rinchen> stuartm, I think it's ok.  boredandblogging and crew should be here hopefully then
<boredandblogging> its fine with me
<PriceChild> what's the email to put stuff on the fridge? i would like to get an emea meeting on 5th 20:00utc
<boredandblogging> PriceChild: subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team and email to it
<PriceChild> Thanks boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> np
<PriceChild> i spammed ubuntu-news last time :/
<boredandblogging> hah, it happens
<stuartm> Rinchen: ready?
<Rinchen> stuartm, still on the phone. :-(  Be done soon
<stuartm> :)
<stuartm> would tomorrow be ok?
<Rinchen> Hi stuartm
<Rinchen> ok, I'm done.
<Rinchen> That call took a lot longer than I thought
<Rinchen> stuartm, I sent you some of the errors via email
<stuartm> Rinchen: got those
<stuartm> what revision are you running on fridge?
<Rinchen> stuartm, the other question I had is if there is any reason you know of why the default role on Fridge is set to editor for the fridge editor team vs super editor or administrator?
<Rinchen> stuartm, uh...dunno, whatever newz put out there
<stuartm> :D
<stuartm> don't quite understand the second question... is it a ui thing?
<stuartm> or is it a config thing?
<Rinchen> stuartm, it's the default openid configuration setting
<Rinchen> OpenID Teams  UI
<Rinchen> stuartm, also when I add https://login.launchpad.net/+openid as a trusted provider it doesn't appear on the UI although I get an accept msg
<stuartm> ok - stephane mentioned that last one
<Rinchen> stuartm, and it doesn't appear in the trust drop down either :-(
<stuartm> still investigating although it's not an issue for lp-specific deployments
<Rinchen> and the openid settings can be changed by editor class, not admins :-)
<stuartm> ok - that's probably a roles issue
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I've changed the default role for the fridge team to super editors
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, give that a try please
<boredandblogging> let me log out and log back in
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, if newz did anything special to your account, it may not work
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I can't see the normal user settings because I'm using the same default access as the rest of the editors
<boredandblogging> actually, I don't see a difference, but yeah, I think he may have given us some rights
<stuartm> Rinchen: You don't need to specify a trusted source for teams in the fridge as long as the OpenID Launchpad module is installed and the default configuration is maintained
<Rinchen> stuartm, ok
<stuartm> it'll only be an issue for sites adopting the teams protocol in a more normal openid environment
<stuartm> but I will investigate
<boredandblogging> highvoltage: ping
<boredandblogging> tyche: ping
<boredandblogging> i'm pretty sure newz messed with my rights
<stuartm> the editor/super editor/etc issue.  is that possibly something newz has configured?
<boredandblogging> there are 2 issues
<boredandblogging> in the default behavior...
<boredandblogging> fridge editors don't have rights to post to the front page
<boredandblogging> they can create a post, but not put onthe front page
<tyche> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> (and no full-html abilities)
<boredandblogging> which I guess is fine
<boredandblogging> the main problem is...
<boredandblogging> that if the editor creates a story
<boredandblogging> and an admin edits it, the editor can no longer edit it
<boredandblogging> so if everyone becomes an admin, I guess that solves that
<Rinchen> stuartm, yes
<stuartm> boredandblogging: both issues may be roles/perms related
<boredandblogging> right
<stuartm> Rinchen: at least 1 issue from your email should have been resolved in latest rev.  I'll check in with newz tomorrow about what version he's running unless you fancy chasing it up today
<Rinchen> thanks stuartm
<stuartm> the 3rd issue, with the sessions table, is new.  will investigate
<Rinchen> ok, I need to run. Panic attack... my document is failing to open and also the backup
<Rinchen> I need to get back to work!
<highvoltage> boredandblogging: pong
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-02
<james_w> boredandblogging: hi, would you mind taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/News ?
<boredandblogging> james_w: let me look
<tyche> boredandblogging: How would we reference the item?
<boredandblogging> james_w: looks good
<boredandblogging> tyche: what do you mean?
<tyche> We usually reference a place where the "reading public" can see the original post.
<boredandblogging> tyche: under submitting an item
<boredandblogging> it says to include links to find more info
<tyche> Hmm.  I may need to see it in action, but OK
<james_w> I'd like it to become like a developer-specific UWN
<james_w> and by doing it on the news-team mailing list I hope we can help you grab more items from the development world that will be interesting to UWN readers
<tyche> I DO like this idea, BTW, of putting in a DEV section.
<james_w> yeah, I wanted to make sure you didn't feel like you had to take all of these items for the UWN
<boredandblogging> tyche: yeah, we'll include what we need in the UWN
<boredandblogging> james_w: understood
<james_w> it will be opt-in for you guys, and I will be more than happy to help you write up a UWN piece based on any submission
<tyche> That's appreciated, james_w
<tyche> Sometimes, I need all the help I can get.  Hee hee
<boredandblogging> james_w: yeah, definitely, we just want it to be somewhat understandable by the reader
<james_w> right, going to send this off to the dev lists and look for people to subscribe to help us out
<boredandblogging> excellent
<boredandblogging> james_w: one thing
<boredandblogging> need to be subscribed to ubuntu-news-team
<boredandblogging> to send mail to it
<boredandblogging> just saw you post to the -devel list
<james_w> ah, is it moderated?
<boredandblogging> no
<james_w> or do non-subscribers get rejected?
<boredandblogging> just requires subscription
<boredandblogging> wait
<boredandblogging> james_w: gets held for moderation
<james_w> that's not too bad then
<james_w> or is that a pain for you guys?
<boredandblogging> it would be better if people subscribed
<boredandblogging> its a real low traffic list
<boredandblogging> so it won't plug up anyone's inbox
<boredandblogging> if they subscribe to it
<boredandblogging> i should have mentioned it earlier
<boredandblogging> even though if someone did send something to the list without getting subscribed, we probably would catch it
<james_w> I'll add a note to the wiki page
<boredandblogging> james_w: thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-03
<Tumie> tyche: i'm thinking of an new way to get UWN-NL,, not translating the english issue,, but make a own UWN-NL,, so search for dutch news...
<Tumie> i always have links in the issue with: http://example.com (English)..
<tyche> You might still find things of interest in the English version of the UWN.  We try to highlight a cross-section, and not just the English speaking part of the world.
<Tumie> tyche: yea,, but with the dutch one as basic,, it will work better
<Tumie> if everybody can add news, it works better
<tyche> No doubt.  But I can't really visualize what you are doing - the way that you're doing it.  That's not meant to be critical of you (more, critical of my abilities)  :-)
<Tumie> if we use a dutch template as basic,, then put their dutch news into it (the whole week.. ).. then we check the importent news of the UWN. and translate them.. then we have more dutch news in the uwn.. and the importent english news...
<tyche> That sounds reasonable.  Of course, I'm not the one to really say.  I'm just an associate editor, and really don't have the overall view of what is trying to be achieved with the UWN as a whole.
<tyche> boredandblogging or johnc4510 would know more than I would.
<Tumie> i've got positive reactions at people who help me..
<tyche> I don't doubt it.  And it sounds good to me.
<boredandblogging> Tumie: that sounds fine to me
<boredandblogging> I can understand if the blog or press items are not useful
<boredandblogging> but the general community news and LoCo news are interesting for everyone
<tyche> Thanks, boredandblogging.  That's the sort of thing that I don't know enough about to be able to help wit.
<Rinchen> howdy boredandblogging
<Rinchen> I promise I'll be done this week and be back on here regular
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: its cool
<boredandblogging> you mind setting me up at accept new applicants to the Fridge LP team?
<tyche> boredandblogging: Haven't we heard that one before?
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, um sure!   In case I get hit by a bus? ;-)
<Rinchen> btw, what do you guys think of a UDS session about the Fridge next May?
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: exactly
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: I was thinking we should do one next week
<Rinchen> you can!
<Rinchen> I just won't be there
<boredandblogging> even if its ad-hoc without specs
<Rinchen> I will be in Barcelona though
<boredandblogging> that sounds more fun :-)
<Rinchen> oh and if that's not announced, you didn't hear it from me.
<Rinchen> :-)
<boredandblogging> LOL
<Rinchen> It may not be finalized... I never know until the announcement goes out a few weeks before
<boredandblogging> i was thinking of getting some feedback on using Fridge for inter, intra, and external communications
<boredandblogging> not really feedback...
<boredandblogging> but how to push it along
<Rinchen> yeah, I wanted to do it @ MTV but I just couldn't do it this time
<Rinchen> but if you want to do it, great! Lead it!
<Rinchen> I'll help out
<Rinchen> I did want to do a formal UDS session (which requires some upfront planning) for the next UDS I attend
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> I would definitely like to see it pushed further
<Rinchen> yeah me too. It needs love.
<boredandblogging> not gonna have to that much time to prep before UDS, but let me see what I can come up with
<Rinchen> ok boredandblogging, just remember, you can't add anyone to the fridge until they've gone through the email review (see the wik rules) otherwise mdke will leap through your monitor and knife you.
<boredandblogging> heh
 * tyche looks around for anti-knife software.
<Rinchen> yeah, won't work.
<boredandblogging> i also talked to newz2000 about putting in a wysiwyg editor
<tyche> What port does a knife come through.  I can always block it.
<kennymc0> they come through all ports
<Rinchen> mdke = murder, death, kill, execution
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: and upgrading Drupal, which isn't urgent
<Rinchen> The fundamental issue is that the fridge runs on Canonical sponsored Hardware and thus is restricted in what software it can run, what upgrades and modules can be applied, and who has access.
<Rinchen> if we REALLY wanted to see it progress....
<Rinchen> we could lobby to have beuno put in charge of the graphics of the fridge
<Rinchen> and let him do it.
<Rinchen> beuno, has a job which would allow for it, unlike mine.
<boredandblogging> yeah, newz2000 was saying the reason we didn't want to upgrade to Drupal 6 initially was it was too new, but thats not really an issue anymore
<boredandblogging> beuno: are you going to let Rinchen volunteer you for this?
<Rinchen> that and the event module doesn't exist
<boredandblogging> yeah, the drupal upgrade isn't an issue, we are trying to get the google calendar <-> meeting bot thing figured out
<Rinchen> well, there is another option
<boredandblogging> if drupal isn't upgraded, no biggie
<Rinchen> and that is, I could provide free hosting for the Fridge which would allow select community members to maintain it
<Rinchen> I'm not sure how Canonical would react though.
<Rinchen> I have one of those rare unlimited space and bandwidth accounts at Dreamhost
<boredandblogging> I signed up for one of those last week :-)
<boredandblogging> no use for it, but what the heck
<boredandblogging> what would be the objection to moving it?
<Rinchen> I host about 20 domains
<boredandblogging> my real worry about off-loading is that Drupal releases a security update almost every other day
<boredandblogging> i don't know if the Fridge gets those updates, but its a bit of a maintenance hell
<Rinchen> the fridge does not
<Rinchen> if you have DH service, you can set it up to email you
<Rinchen> on update
<boredandblogging> true
<boredandblogging> what would Canonical object to the move?
<boredandblogging> could we still keep the LP tie in?
<Rinchen> The trade-off is that Canonical is more reliable and secure network-wise and costs us nothing.  DH you are dependent on someone (like me) and DH is not always reliable...auto-upgrades can take a site down for some time. But, you have fast tech support AND you can customize the installation to your hearts content
<Rinchen> yeah the LP tie in can remain if I host it
<Rinchen> well
<Rinchen> period
<Rinchen> we're opensourcing the drupal plugin
<boredandblogging> ah ok
<Rinchen> my preference will always be to have Canonical host it
<Rinchen> and rope in folks like beuno to help
<boredandblogging> :-P
<Rinchen> but I need to make an effort to do a better job I guess
<Rinchen> the fridge is thought of as a community effort but only Canonical resources work on it (except for actual stories) and they do so when they have time
<Rinchen> which is rare to never
<boredandblogging> beyond the calendar issue, we just need to get more people to contribute
<boredandblogging> and I don't know if rearranging the way it looks would help
<Rinchen> or find a new medium
<Tumie> boredandblogging: thanks..
<boredandblogging> cuz it looks like a blog, not a news site
<Tumie> their will also comes an "Ubuntu-NL news" section
<Rinchen> joomla works better for new related items but it's php
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: maybe its a topic for discussion at UDS
<boredandblogging> I can bring it up next week...
<Rinchen> yes.  if I forget due to work, please poke me around March to start preping for the next UDS
<Rinchen> bring up what you can
<boredandblogging> will do
<Rinchen> I will help you in any way possible with what you come up with at UDS
<Rinchen> just remember to keep those on the mailing list informed.
<boredandblogging> right, cool
<Rinchen> and feel free to discuss other tools that would satisfy the requirements
<Rinchen> remember that the ubuntu-meeting topic is updated based on the calendar so someone will need to change the irc bot which does that
<Rinchen> ok, really have to get back to work!
<Rinchen> need to finish this doc off
<Rinchen> toodles
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-05
<boredandblogging> added a spec for UDS that some of you might be interested in: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-communications-internal-external
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-07
<Tumie> boredandblogging: the song at the beginning of ubuntupodcast #14 is awesome! i've downloaded it :D
<boredandblogging> Tumie: :-) glad you like it
<tyche> GAD!  Now boredandblogging is "selling" songs.  Hee hee
<boredandblogging> heh
<tyche> Man, that middle entry in ITB comes off sounding like a Linux basher.
<boredandblogging> tyche: the IBM one?
<tyche> The article is written by a guy that knows little or nothing about Linux, only installs it once every 2 years or so to see where it's gotten to, and feels that people would still have to run Windows apps.
<tyche> Yep.  http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/brianmadden/archive/2008/12/05/ibm-launches-ubuntu-based-vdi-solution.aspx
<boredandblogging> feel free to drop it
<boredandblogging> there are plenty of people who have written on the topic
<tyche> I wondered about that.  But then I got to thinking that maybe showing him as an "unlettered" and biased reviewer would be better.  It lets people see what is being said AGAINST Linux.
<tyche> In a sense, it shows that the UWN is not just another  "rah-rah" publication.
<boredandblogging> :-)
<tyche> I tried to handle it delicately.
<tyche> boredandblogging: in ION, there are 2 entries listed under the heading "tv".  Should I pull the heading and use the ones from the articles?
<boredandblogging> tyche: yes
<tyche> kk. Thanks
<tyche> boredandblogging: BTW, there is still a moderator request pending in the ubuntu-news-team mailing list.
<boredandblogging> tyche: you have mail
<tyche> kk.  Got it.  I take it you want me to handle the "small stuff".  Hee hee
<Tumie> boredandblogging: it's in my music map... 1 file in my music map now XD
<Tumie> tyche: is UWN already finished??
<tyche> As far as I know, it's done.  johnc4510-laptop just has to do a fast run-through then release it.
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: when are you finished??
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: you can go ahead
<Tumie> but it is still work in progress.. and a lot of comments.. etc.
<johnc4510-laptop> i haven't added the welcome and in this issue
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm not where i can finish right now   sorry
<Tumie> ok,, say it when you're finished :)
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: you can take it now
<Tumie> thanks :D
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: are you the other guy of ubuntu podcast?? john chase is his name right??
<johnc4510-laptop> not i
<johnc4510-laptop> not sure about his name right off
<Tumie> ok,,,
<Tumie> i'm going to sleep..
<Tumie> bye bye all :)
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: it's josh chase
<johnc4510-laptop> not john
<Tumie> thanks :p
<Tumie> boredandblogging: the other ubuntu podcast guy,, looks like the guy from mythbusters :P
<johnc4510-laptop> lol that's boredandblogging
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue120
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-30
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #170 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue170
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-01
<akgraner> new blog post on Ubuntu-User.com  all about Ubuntu Weekly News - http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Extra!-Extra!-Ubuntu-Weekly-News
<tyche> OH . . . MY!
<tyche> Why do I get the feeling that akgraner is trying to set me up for something.  OH!  Pardon me, Amber.  I didn't see you there.  Hee hee
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> just giving people another point of entry into the community
<akgraner> :-)
<tyche> For a while the UWN was known as the easy (but tedious) way to get an Ubuntu membership.
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> it is a great way to get involved in the community that is for sure
<akgraner> and you and johnc4510 are great mentors...
<akgraner> did you like the article?
<tyche> Very nice.  I see you made a fat target of me.  Hee hee
<akgraner> well I thought you needed more email.. and IRC chat
<tyche> R-I-G-H-T!
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-06
<nhandler> Remember that we are including the Team Reports in this UWN
<johnc4510> nhandler: just came looking for you about the team reports   LOL
<johnc4510> you have plenty of time
<nhandler> johnc4510: Glad to hear that. I'm just about to fix the cammel cases, but I also am going to get a Swine Flu shot today
<johnc4510> kk
<nhandler> tyche: You almost done editing? I want to save my changes before I run out
<tyche> I'm out.
<nhandler> I added the reports. I'll clean them up a bit later
<johnc4510> nhandler: thx
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue171
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-06
<pleia2> nhandler: we've got a DST related problem with the CC meeting on the fridge, could you help me out?
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-07
<nhandler> pleia2: What exactly is the issue? And did you sort it out already?
<pleia2> nhandler: not sorted, it was added by nick ali so it changed during DST, it should be an hour earlier, 21:00 UTC
<pleia2> tomorrow
<pleia2> and 11:00 UTC for the 12/21 meeting
<pleia2> I really wish there was a better way to handle this :(
<nhandler> pleia2: The one on the 21 looks like it is at 11:00 UTC already (unless I am converting wrong).
<pleia2> oh ok, you may be right
 * pleia2 doublechecks
<pleia2> ok yeah, 12/21 is correct :)
<nhandler> pleia2: And I fixed the other date
<pleia2> now it clobbers EMEA, but according to EMEA's wiki page it's actually at 20:00
<pleia2> (argh)
<nhandler> pleia2: I can change that if we determine which of those sources is correct
<pleia2> I suspect the emea people are asleeping now, I'll ask around tomorrow
<pleia2> thank you :)
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem. If it does need changing, hilight me or send me an email with the details and I can change it from school before the meeting
<pleia2> will do :)
<pleia2> so.. where did UWN land this week?
<nhandler> pleia2: akgraner said she got some guy (andy iirc) to publish it, but that never happened
<pleia2> maybe a more public training session on the steps to publish would be helpful, so that all of us could at least check on the status of it?
<pleia2> depending on how much work still needs to be done to get it out the door, I can probably pitch in, I just don't know where (or how to see where)
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-08
<nhandler> I haven't seen/heard anything so far (and haven't even seen the supposed publisher). I would assume that nothing has been started, but that might not be the case
<nhandler> pleia2: You might find this interesting: http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/event-time-zones-in-google-calendar.html I'll play around with it a bit later and try and figure out how we can use it with the Fridge (i.e. events in UTC to not run into DST problems)
<pleia2> nhandler: sweet!
<pleia2> hm, does GMT change?
<nhandler> pleia2: I don't think so, but don't quote me
<pleia2> The GMT time zone has never observed Daylight Saving Time.
<pleia2> it's still location-based so may be problematic, we need a country on UTC that doesn't observe DST :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I thought the issue was that if I add the event, I'm adding it in Chicago time, so it messed things up when Chicago changed timezones. I don't think we had problems if the event was added in GMT time (which this new feature allows)
<pleia2> it doesn't allow you to add it as a specific GMT time, it allows you to add it based on location :\
<pleia2> so I can add it as London which is currently GMT 00:00 but presumably when DST changes for them, it goes bad
<pleia2> Mali in Africa does not have DST and they are 00:00
<nhandler> pleia2: That would probably work. I'm a bit surprised they don't allow GMT
<pleia2> if they allowed pure +/- GMT calculations it'd be nice, but I think they are trying to be helpful by offering it as location-based
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-09
<dantalizing> who is the new editor?  all i can find are old announcements :(
<pleia2> dantalizing: moving forward it will be a rotating editor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditorSchedule), but we're still in a transition phase
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-December/001216.html has details from our last meeting where akgraner presented the plan
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-10
<akgraner> Hi all!  sorry I have been away this week and swamped at work...
<akgraner> nhandler, no I needed to help him and I wasn't able too :-(
<pleia2> akgraner: do you have time this weekend to teach several of us at once? at least that will allow us to see the status of the issue so we can pitch in throughout the process if we can't get ahold of you
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-12
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-05
<DrDruif> akgraner; how are the reviews going?
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: Got the last released fix while you were afk :)
<bkerensa> release fixed*
<dholbach> oh - what was wrong there?
<bkerensa> dholbach: I also filmed a half hour of HD from the Debian/Ubuntu event http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0na1LwPiZY
<bkerensa> dholbach: Some of the headings didnt come through
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> akgraner fixed the fridge and joey fixed OMG :)
<dholbach> ahh, great
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> nice - that's awesome
<dholbach> we should link to it and add it to the next issue
<dholbach> so people get an idea how a BSP or Ubuntu Jam work :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, did you try adding new docs to the doc collection?
<dholbach> I can't find a way to change the settings
<dholbach> there's ownly "allowed to make changes" and "owner"
<dholbach> and I can just make one person owner
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> not sure on my gdocs there is a tab on folders that lets you share a folder
<bkerensa> We could just have one other doc
<dholbach> yes, I shared it with you 3 already, no?
<dholbach> can't you add a doc to the folder?
<bkerensa> let me see
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah (I think I may have been confused.... I was up at 7am yesterday for the jam and its now 2am the next day)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> too much caffeine
<dholbach> hehe, no worries
<bkerensa> dholbach: Anyways the event went quite well... I think we had 15-16 multiarch conversions and a few SRU Verifications
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that sounds great
<bkerensa> I learned how to package and convert packages to multiarch
<bkerensa> in fact I have a package pending sponsorship at Ubuntu and Upstream
<dholbach> I noticed ;-)
<bkerensa> gnight all ;)
<dholbach> see you around! :)
<akgraner> We need some fresh eyes to review Issue 244 - any takers
<akgraner> Anyone reviewed UWN today?  I need to add one story I forgot yesterday :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I have everything added it just needs reviewing now
<akgraner> and I got clarification from Kate about derivatives so I'll fix the community wiki pages and our googledoc and template as well
<akgraner> But here's the list - and I'll get more information out this week
<akgraner> Official Images
<akgraner> ===============
<akgraner> Ubuntu
<akgraner> Ubuntu Server
<akgraner> Ubuntu Cloud
<akgraner> Ubuntu Netboot
<akgraner> Ubuntu Core
<akgraner> Recognized Ubuntu Flavors (alphabetic order)
<akgraner> =========================
<akgraner> Edubuntu
<akgraner> Kubuntu Desktop
<akgraner> Kubuntu Mobile [3]
<akgraner> Lubuntu
<akgraner> Mythbuntu
<akgraner> Ubuntu Studio
<akgraner> Xubuntu Desktop
<akgraner> Kubuntu Mobile is likely to become Kubuntu Active in this cycle (so we'll just have to watch for that)
<pleia2> akgraner: ok thanks :)
<pleia2> I'll try to review UWN later
 * pleia2 looks now
<akgraner> pleia2, if you can review  - if it's good I can publish this week if ya want
<pleia2> akgraner: almost done with review, have you been able to fix newlines in gmail? I figured out how to see if it'll happen before sending (save draft, open draft, see if it's mangled...)
<akgraner> oh good - I hadn't had a chance to look into it yet - thanks for doing that
<pleia2> as far as fixing... I think I'm just going to send things in a mail client instead
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> just when I get comfortable  - I guess Thunderbird is going to win this email war I've been having :-)
<akgraner> so do you want to send to the list and I'll publish elsewhere then?
<pleia2> nah, you can publish anywhere
<pleia2> just wanted to mention the issue so we don't end up sending out another smooshed newsletter (I got a ton of complaints)
<akgraner> k - gosh that sucks about gmail though
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know what's up with it :\ very annoying, and inconsistant (it doesn't happen with all emails)
<pleia2> ok, I'm done review
<akgraner> I know I think it happens with cut and pastes
<akgraner> or so that's what I am seeing
<pleia2> ah, good catch, I notice it does it for "important" emails I send out, and those are ones I tend to draft elsewhere, or copy templates of from old mailing list posts
<akgraner> nods - Ok I'll publish in just a few - finishing lunch right now :-)
<akgraner> Oh it mangles it - it's going to take a few minutes to manually fix this - so pleia2 I think it's a copy and paste think - guess I'll be filing a bug later....grrrr
<akgraner> think/thing even
<pleia2> akgraner: hmm, I think it only does it in chrome for me
<pleia2> firefox seems ok
<akgraner> hmm /me looks into that now
<akgraner> yep Firefox looks ok
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue244
<akgraner> Thanks everyone!
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<Zechariah> ohai people :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll get the Fridge post done shortly - have to finish a survey for work and get that out right now
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> working on the Fridge post now
<MrChrisDruif> Great
<Unit193> I wait for the G+ post ;)
<akgraner> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/12/05/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-244/
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; about that new section, should I send emails to all of the teams regarding the new section? Will it only contain meeting minutes or all the news about the derivatives we get?
<MrChrisDruif> Did we have a name for it, otherwise "Derivatives Details" might be a nice one =)
<akgraner> It should be the meeting summary - however they do those - just look at the other teams and you'll see - now that we have the list
<akgraner> can you see the scrollback where I posted them in the channel
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
 * MrChrisDruif goes to internet for the scrollback.
<MrChrisDruif> Found it
<akgraner> great  - so if you can email those  "flavors" teams that would be great
<MrChrisDruif> So basically it's just this list: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Meeting summary? Isn't that the same as meeting minutes? (Either properly cleaned up on the wiki or just raw from meetingology?
<pleia2> Kubuntu Mobile/Active is not mentioned on the derivatives page
<pleia2> yeah, same as minutes
<akgraner> That page looks right now - but the wiki page I think I need to update still
<MrChrisDruif> The entire Kubuntu set, I think it links to the kubuntu website. Anyhow, I'll try to contact those teams
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll look at the Fridge and see if we need to add any of the links
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we just need to add Lubuntu
<pleia2> and s/Flavors/Derivatives
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; shall I send a draft of what I want to send first to you?
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, nah - just let them know we are going to start including team meetings and to help us out to give you or the team the links each week
<akgraner> see if we can get them to do it, but if not, keep in mind you'll need to track them down each week :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I'll get to it
<akgraner> pleia2, yep just Lubuntu
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-06
<akgraner> added
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; mail is send
<philipballew> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/06/thanks-ubuntu-weekly-news-team/
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: working on next release
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot bkerensa
<MrChrisDruif> There, responded on the responses on my question to the flavors for cooperation =)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, thanks - jono's been cc'd  the thread
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, Charlie apparently also replied, but I only saw the news team send to, so I forwarded his reply to everyone with my commentary =)
<akgraner> Thanks - let jono sort out the wording issue
<akgraner> I wanted him to see it as it's an indicator of an undercurrent
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, Thanks for your help and getting this organized.  We really appreciate it!
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome akgraner =)
<MrChrisDruif> I was getting all these messages in my mailbox....and I didn't know why. I finally figured it out it from my ubuntu-news subscription ='D
<akgraner> hmm we only send 1 message a week from ubuntu-news so there shouldn't be a lot  - the only thing from that list should be the newsletter
<akgraner> is it ubuntu-news-team sometimes that gets more
<akgraner> pleia2, I have some time off between Christmas and New Years - I want to work on the wiki pages one of those days - I'll Sandbox things and send you and the team links so we can get the re-org process started
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, sounds good
<pleia2> I just have the fridays off
<akgraner> nice!
<akgraner> yeah but I don't want you to spend your whole time off looking at wikis
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> but I know that sometimes it's easier to tweak a populated page rather than stare a blank on
<pleia2> I have an aunt visiting on christmas eve eve - christmas so that weekend is pretty much lost
<akgraner> one
<pleia2> but I'll be around a bit for new years
<akgraner> no worries  - just want you to know  - so we don't duplicate efforts and all that jazz
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; that's what I meant.."ubuntu-news-team"
<MrChrisDruif> That sounds like a plan akgraner
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, I saw a Ubuntu Mobile meeting on the Fridge today, but it seems that team isn't active anymore?
<MrChrisDruif> It seems they have been renamed and/or re-tasked to ARM
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-07
<akgraner> Crap I thought I deleted all those
<akgraner> yep it's arm now
<MrChrisDruif> Well...apparently you didn't =)
<akgraner> Well it is now
<MrChrisDruif> Great =)
<akgraner> you'll still see it in the weeks prior
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, David Mandala is the manger for that team- I emailed him last week  - not sure why all the changes didn't show
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, well I don't know myself =)
<akgraner> just letting you know what mangers go with what teams just so  you know that's all - sorta an FYI :-)
<akgraner> managers even
<akgraner> jeez I shouldn't type when I am taking allergy meds :-/
<akgraner> night :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well akgraner =)
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; Lubuntu's next meeting is today, should we include that meeting minutes or the previous? Same with Xubuntu meeting..
<akgraner> It would be today's meeting
<akgraner> the meetings that fall on the dates that the newsletter covers
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, good morning =)
<akgraner> morning :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Afternoon for me actually =D
<akgraner> :-) lucky you
<MrChrisDruif> Well, yes and no =)
<MrChrisDruif> Every advantage has it disadvantages =)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll be on holidays from 8th-14th, but I'll still get the dev update out tomorrow (only a few bits left)
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-08
<akgraner> pleia2, this gmail/chromium thing sucks... just venting :-)
<pleia2> indeed! I've been using firefox for announcements
<akgraner> yeah it bit me the arse this morning when I announced the Linaro Community Contributor Process  - luckily my blog post was fine but my  email had two areas I missed that had words scrunched up../me was embarrassed...
<pleia2> doh :\
<akgraner> won't happen again I can tell ya
<akgraner> pleia2, do you know anyone who would help me set up my new blog - my budget is only $500 though
<akgraner> I don't have time to do all the backend stuff
<akgraner> I have people to host it so that's covered as well - if you think of anyone just let me know...
<pleia2> akgraner: would you be willing to do a hosted one at wordpress.com? if you get a premium account you get access to tons of themes, can use your own domain name and other things: http://en.wordpress.com/products/
<akgraner> yep I'm looking at wordpress so that's always an option
<zkriesse> Hey people!
<akgraner> hi zkriesse can't talk at the moment but return your greeting
<zkriesse> Lol hi :P
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-10
<pleia2> zkriesse_away: if you do simply /away reason it'll mark you as away silently so you don't clutter the channel with nick changes, people who private message you or whois you can still see that you're away
 * pleia2 works on last link collection
<holstein> o/
<pleia2> hey holstein :)
<holstein> im going to check in when the summarization is happening
<holstein> i think things have calmed dow for me finally
<pleia2> bkerensa: you about? I need a quick blurb for UWN that will introduce the three blog posts about your ubuntu-debian event last weekend
<pleia2> bkerensa: if you get a chance, I saved a spot for you to write the blurb ;) https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> I've finished adding articles, sending out note to summary writers now :)
<pleia2> and I added the Xubuntu team meeting minutes link
<Unit193> Lubuntus last meeting was killed off, waiting for next week
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
 * pleia2 makes note
<pleia2> do we want to include the link to Nov team reports in this issue? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/November2011
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-11
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: One blurb or three blurbs?
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ok I think I got all three blurbs in there :) I gotta run to dinner now.... I didn't even know I had xchat connected to znc
<pleia2> bkerensa: I was actually looking for just one summary so we don't take up *too* much space for a single event, like I did one summary for both about the UK party
<pleia2> I can take what you have an condense it though, thank you :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ahh you sure I can condense... I actually decided to skip going out to dinner (its 29 degrees outside)
<bkerensa> Penguin weather up here
<pleia2> it's been more chilly than usual here, 40s in the evenings!
<pleia2> 50 right now
<bkerensa> Yeah.... We have two heaters running full clock which kept us toasty last winter but there is still a lingering chill
<bkerensa> So much for no such thing as climate change
<Pendulum> pleia2: you haven't told your Maine relatives about the "chilly" evenings of the 40s, right? ;-)
<pleia2> Pendulum: only my sister, who now lives in alberta and laughed at my thoroughly :)
<pleia2> s/my/me
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll send some time tonight writing as many summaries as possible
<akgraner> spend
<akgraner> 3 hours of quiet time once Pete leaves for Boston - he was home a whole 35 hours this time :-)
<pleia2> aw, only 35 hours!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> anyone else available for summaries today? https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> haven't seen MrChrisDruif these past couple days
<MrChrisDruif> Evening everyone
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: o/
<MrChrisDruif> holstein, \o
<Unit193> Speak of the devil...
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> thats s good chunk of it done!
<MrChrisDruif> I'd rather not. But what is the link to the google docs again
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<holstein> im done for the day
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe I can make a bit.ly link for it so the pad.ubuntu-uk.org can be replaced with it?
<holstein> ask the boss...
<holstein> i agree it could be more memorable
<holstein> its stuck in my google docs list of i would never find it
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner, your input please?
<pleia2> we're not using the pad.ubuuntu-uk.org because it's too unreliable
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2, I wasn't asking why we weren't using it but why were still lining to it =)
<MrChrisDruif> Linking*
<pleia2> because we've been too busy working on the newsletter to do a thorough review of the wiki pages to update them
<pleia2> akgraner is planning on working on it over the holidays
<pleia2> there is a lot of outdated stuff on the wiki :(
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2, I was referring to the channels topic
<pleia2> ah, that too :) it hasn't been updated since June
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: TBD Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<pleia2> there :)
<holstein> OH... make a bitly and put it in the topic... i like that
<pleia2> maybe a bitly of the google doc, since we actually use that?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: TBD Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | Current UWN Prep: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> there
<MrChrisDruif> That's what I meant, thank you =)
<holstein> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Didn't do me much good thou. Can't seem to edit on my mobile for now
<MrChrisDruif> Can someone add this link to the Ubuntu Studio meeting minutes on the docs?
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings/2011December11
<pleia2> done
<MrChrisDruif> Thans pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-03
<pleia2> yay, summaries are done \o/
 * pleia2 editor mode copy2wiki
<Unit193> URL when you're ready. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: please, check the xubuntu faq and 10 reasons article comments I made
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I saw, thank you :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: remeber to add your name to the credits if you wish to be included
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, not this time as it's a simple fix :)
<pleia2> ok :) thanks for those, I ended up using them
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<pleia2> still copying stuff over and need to do stats, but I have some house things to do (such a busy weekend), I'll get them done some time tonight :)
<pleia2> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue294
<pleia2> sent off to editors
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Seems good for now.
<pleia2> thank you
<TheLordOfTime> According to micahg, who owns the Bug Squad meeting event, bugsquad doesn't have its own meetings, and may have merged with a different group's meetings.  Accordingly, the event on the 11th for the Bug Squad meeting isn't needed (refer to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/03/%23ubuntu-bugs.html for logs of this brief discussion, around 18:45 on the logs)
<TheLordOfTime> anyway the fridge calendar managers are able to remove that event?
<TheLordOfTime> (apparently micahg misplaced the credentials for the account that "owns" the event)
<pleia2> done, thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue294
<HarryLweber> evening from europe @ pleia2
<pleia2> good afternoon from california :)
 * Unit193 makes a random Hotel California comment here, and that links still pass.
<pleia2> hooray, I didn't break anything since this morning \o/
<Unit193> Nah, links break over time.
<zhiattags> can anyone here teach me how to run .exe files on my ubuntu 12.04?
<pleia2> zhiattags: some .exe files work, you have to try the application called "wine" but you really want to ask this kind of question in #ubuntu (this channel is for Ubuntu News discussions, not support)
<zhiattags> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<HarryLweber> ahoi ;)
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-05
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, what are we doing for release #300?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ask nhandler and akgraner :)
<pleia2> they said they'd do something (I'm crazy swamped with my current workload)
<JoseeAntonioR> just keep working, and take a bit to relax
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll figure it out and see how can I help
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> I had poked akgraner sometime last week about it. I think she said she would forward the notes/info from #200 to use as a starting point
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone happen to know why akgraner isn't in the channel?
<pleia2> she tends to /part them when work+life gets busy and then rejoins when she becomes more available
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, K. Gotcha =)
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> philipballew: up for doing another fridge post?
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, Can I do it in about 2 hours?
<pleia2> this is another with the mailing list script I showed you: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000998.html
<philipballew> alright, I can do that
<pleia2> ok
<philipballew> would you maybe have time for a 2 minute pm?
<pleia2> ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<pleia2> guess phil didn't have time today, working on the announcement now
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> good morning every1
<philipballew> Silverlion, whats crackin?
<Silverlion> philipballew: not much. got up two hrs earlier this morning, decided to do some code-work but motivation faded... had a hard time last two days
<philipballew> why so hard Silverlion ?
<Silverlion> philipballew: ever felt betrayed from a person you thought you can trust?
<philipballew> Silverlion, totally have
<philipballew> I live on earth
<Silverlion> philipballew: i can tell you the whole story in a query. that's nothing that belongs into the open
<philipballew> ah, feel free to pm me with whats up
<Silverlion> philipballew: u gotta pm
 * philipballew sees now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: sorry about that, was asleep (exams started)
<pleia2> hm?
<JoseeAntonioR> not answering for the fridge post
<pleia2> oh, no need to apologize :) that's why we have a team!
<pleia2> a post gets tossed out there, whoever is around can take it, we all have jobs and tests and things
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm getting the classroom post ready in a couple hours, and email sent to cezzaine
<pleia2> sweet!
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-08
<HarryLweber> have a good one
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-09
<pleia2> sent the email off to summary writers this morning, so whenever people have a chance to jump in.. :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<smartboyhw> pleia2, can I be a summary writer too? (Spare time now)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yes, everyone can
<pleia2> smartboyhw: I'd suggest looking at older issues to get some idea of how they are written, and take a look at our style guide for tips: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines
<pleia2> then you should be ready to go :)
<pleia2> oh, and if you do write stuff, be sure to add your name on the bottom of the doc so we can give you credit (if you want credit)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, writing already:D
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> thanks
<smartboyhw> pleia2, well I've written almost all of them:D
<pleia2> smartboyhw: think you can add a little more detail to some of them?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, which ones?:P tell me and i will add it
<pleia2> like "person writes about this" instead say something like "person writes about this, including improvements to dash appearance, how smooth it is..."
<pleia2> just so it gives a bit more details than the article title
<pleia2> mostly ones in the blogosphere section
<smartboyhw> Ah ok
<smartboyhw> pleia2, is the blogosphere section better now?
<pleia2> smartboyhw: that's great! thank you :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, :)
<Silverlion> hey there!
<pleia2> editor time :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue295
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-02
<pleia2> looks like we still have a couple articles we need summaries for if anyone has time
<gonyere> pleia2 - I added a couple of summaries and made a few other minor edits :)
<pleia2> gonyere: thanks! please go ahead and add your name to the credits at the bottom if you want
<pleia2> great summaries
<gonyere> :)
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors, if anyone else wants to look for errors too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue345
<dholbach> good morning
<PaulW2U> pleia2: It looks like schlopo and me have both reviewed UWN #345. OK to publish afaics. Already working on #346 :)
<pleia2> \o/
 * pleia2 peers at the clock
<pleia2> not sure I can release before my appointment with the DMV, so I think I'll do it when I return
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-03
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 345 for the week November 25 - December 1, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue345
<Unit193> Links check out.
<pleia2> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thank you for being such a link collecting machine :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: no problem, that's the easy bit of the process :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-08
<pleia2> hey wow, summaries are done
<pleia2> you all rock :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-01
<pleia2> nice work everyone, copying over summaries now
<jose> pleia2: did we get to add wxl's post about the mailman/launchpad script?
<pleia2> jose: no, go in loco?
<jose> pleia2: yeah
<jose> lemme get the link
<jose> http://polka.bike/blog/mailmangroupxref-markdown
<pleia2> jose: can you write a summary real quick in the google doc while I do other wiki things?
<jose> sure
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> np!
<jose> all set
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue394
<pleia2> sending off to summary writers now
<pleia2> err, editors!
 * pleia2 goes back to offline things now
<Unit193> Looking good.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks!
<wxl> omg is it too late to add something to the news?!!?!
<wxl> if it's not too late, pleia2, you should mention hacksummit.org. it just started but it's a free online dev conference.
<pleia2> wxl: if there's an article about it and it's linux or open source-focused, we can link it under "Other Articles of Interest"
<pleia2> there are too many hack events, conferences, etc to link to in every issue though
<wxl> pleia2: ok i got a couple links for it cross referencing open source and/or linux
<wxl> http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/11/hack-summit
<wxl> here comes
<pleia2> cool, that one works for me :)
<wxl> http://java.dzone.com/articles/hacksummit-pace-be-largest
<wxl> that one's interesting
<wxl> i think that as a virtual conference the uos folks stand to get something from it
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll go with the 2nd link
<wxl> i'm sitting in a room with over 3000 people
<wxl> last one had over 6000
<pleia2> wow
<wxl> this talks a bit about its charity focus http://www.programmableweb.com/news/hack.summit-conference-tackles-inequality-tech/2014/11/26
<wxl> it's a charity for coding nonprofits
<wxl> including women who code
<wxl> black girls code
<wxl> ladies learning code
<pleia2> yeah, I heard about it through both those orgs
<pleia2> just... work :)
<wxl> etc etc
<wxl> :)(
<wxl> pick one if you want and i'll write a summary
<wxl> or include them all and i can summarize
<pleia2> it's just a bullet-pointed item
<wxl> works for me
<pleia2> not Ubuntu-specific enough to be a full thing :\
<pleia2> anyway, it's in now
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> thank you :)
<wxl> i'm happy to have helped with the newsletter
<wxl> ew this guy is using windows
<pleia2> I'm happy you did too! less work for me :)
<pleia2> haha
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> well you can count on me on into the future
<pleia2> wonderful, thanks :)
<wxl> maybe i can work on getting some lubuntu stuff in there
<pleia2> we pull stuff that lands on planet.ubuntu.com, but sometimes the 3rd party articles on flavors are missed
<pleia2> anyway, back to the work I'm actually paid for, I'll publish in a few hours
<wxl> see ya
<wxl> pleia2: oh man i should have looked. my blog is about crossrefercing Mailman subscriber lists and Launchpad memberships, not Launchpad mailing lists
<pleia2> wxl: whoops, you can correct on the wiki and I can fix on forums at least
<wxl> pleia2: ok
<wxl> i'm going to add my name in there too ;)
<wxl> done
<pleia2> wxl: for LoCo news we don't add the name, just for Planet
<pleia2> (even if LoCo news was on planet too)
<wxl> pleia2: oops fixing
<wxl> done
<pleia2> thanks, updated for forum post too
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 394 for the week November 24 - 30, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue394
<jose> thanks, pleia2! :)
<pleia2> sure thing
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-06
<pleia2> sent the newsletter off to the summary writers
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | Current UWN Prep: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<wxl> pleia2: i don't know if you can do anything about it but that first cloud news article is incomplete. i tried to email sales@canonical but got an out of office response
<wxl> ugh now i can't edit anymore what the heck
<wxl> nevermind that, browser problem apparently
<jose> wxl: checking right now
<jose> wxl: huh, where is it incomplete? I see a full article here
<wxl> jose: penultimate paragraph
<jose> ooooh
<jose> wxl: ok, I'll contact msm to get it fixed asap
<wxl> danke
<jose> thanks to you! :)
<wxl> np
<jose> pleia2: ^, took care
<PaulW2U> Wow!, Saturday morning and the summaries are almost done. Thanks wxl.
<PaulW2U> I'll do my bit and then go out and enjoy some winter sunshine ;)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: All summaries done in what must be record time. I need to find some more links :)
<wxl> happy to help PaulW2U :)
<PaulW2U> There's a couple more there now if you want thwm
<PaulW2U> * them
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-30
<pleia2> jose: happen to be around to write some summaries?
 * tsimonq2 completely forgot as he was doing QA tests
<pleia2> still have a lot to do
<tsimonq2> yup, on it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> (QA tests are running, almost done with all of the Lubuntu and Xubuntu ones)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ping, did you write this? http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-at-freegeek-chicago/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: the article? yeah, I can write the summary if that's easier
<pleia2> ah, looks like it's done :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I did it, but since you WROTE the article, PLEASE edit it
<pleia2> I added "is interviewed by the Xubuntu team" since there is no identifying marker that it's me ;)
<pleia2> thank you
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and what is up with the Didier Roche: Netbeans and Rust & JetBrains CLion and Twine game editor support in Ubuntu Make 15.11 article?
<pleia2> he announced two things about the same project, I just put them together
<tsimonq2> oh, unusual
<tsimonq2> pleia2: moving on to the next article, could you review the Ubuntu Make 15.11 one, just in case real quick?
<tsimonq2> thanks!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I will do this last one, then I gotta jet
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ok, I did what I could with my free time. oh, one last thing, our LoCo(Wisconsin) is having a virtual meeting(Hangout) with a livestream. I don't know if you want to include that or not, but I wanted to let you know. The details are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151201
<tsimonq2> pleia2: see you next weekend!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (if not beforehand around the community ;) )
<tsimonq2> bye
<pleia2> tsimonq2: is it in the loco team portal?
<pleia2> we automatically pull in links from events on there :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: it's classified as a meeting
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I worked really hard with prep and it would be awesome to get it in the newsletter
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
 * tsimonq2 is still around, just busy :)
<pleia2> ah, we currently only list events, but I'll see about adding it
<tsimonq2> ok, cool :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thanks :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: remember to add yourself to the credits if you want to be listed :)
<tsimonq2> oh yeah
<tsimonq2> thanks for reminding me
 * tsimonq2 has to have some way to prove that he contributed for his Membership application ;D
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: speaking of which, applying June 2, 2016
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pleia2> cool
<tsimonq2> ok, cya
<pleia2> hehe, the post about ubucon paris is in spanish
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: are you getting them translated into English, or just ignoring them>
<pleia2> tsimonq2: happen to have a link to your WI meeting?
<pleia2> I write the summary in english and then note that the post it in spanish in the summary
<pleia2> like: Costales shares a day by day journal of activities he particpated in at Ubucon Paris, including a series of 25 photos taken throughout the event. Post is in Spanish (not French!).
<tsimonq2> pleia2: all details are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151201
<tsimonq2> pleia2: or all the links
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I wrote a god-awfully long mailing list post
<tsimonq2> pleia2: that has all the details you would ever need about it :D
<pleia2> heh :)
<pleia2> yeah, we don't typically include team meetings :\
<pleia2> it's certainly something we can discuss, and see about rewriting the script to pull them in, but it wouldn't be fair to just include one
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well if you don't want to include it, then don't include it! :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: it was just a suggestion
<pleia2> not about wanting, we just haven't really and the script only pulls in events
<pleia2> it's a good suggestion, we can see what others think :)
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> we have other meetings
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> and it IS archived on YouTube
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue444
 * pleia2 ships to editors
<jose> pleia2: sorry, been busy :(
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-01
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U, looks like Jim reviewed too \o/ prepping for publishing now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 444 for the week November 23 - 29, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue444
<Unit193> Still good (did I not say this before? :3 )
<pleia2> maybe, but netsplits who knows
<Unit193> Backlog shows I checked but forgot to say words.  Sorry.
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-03
<pleia2> really slow news week this week
<pleia2> considering batching up the newsletter and only releasing twice this month
<pleia2> but I'll see how things look tomorrow
<tsimonq2> pleia2: or just release a small newsletter
<tsimonq2> pleia2: this month is full of holidays, so people aren't that active
<pleia2> tsimonq2: easy for you to say :)
<pleia2> it's not a trival amount of work to do a release, if it's tiny, it's a lot of work for very little return
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but either way, I would release a small newsletter for people that have routines
<pleia2> so around the holidays we tend to slow things down and do a two week bundle
<tsimonq2> but that is me, do what is best for the newsletter
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> ok, if that works, I guess
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-05
<tsimonq2> pleia2: looks like it is time again! :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: or is it?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can you clarify whether we are doing one this week?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'll see how it looks at the end of the weekend, either way the summaries need to be written :)
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2, wxl: looks like I was late to the party :D
<tsimonq2> ONE left for me to do
<tsimonq2> :P :)
<tsimonq2> well, not all weeks am I gonna be the first ;)
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-06
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2, I usually grab a few when the last call is sent out.
<tsimonq2> oh ok :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-05
<pleia2> having a look over it now
<pleia2> (and got interrupted by an installer coming in to put up our blinds)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue490
<pleia2> and if anyone else is around for editorial review
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U!
<pleia2> I just received some very bad news, going to spend some time with loved ones for a bit
<pleia2> I'll try to release tonight anyway, but ...I don't know
<pleia2> if jose and tsimonq2 want to lead here, please do
<jose> pleia2: I can release today, feel free to take off
<Unit193> pleia2: Seems good.
<tsimonq2> *ahem* :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: :(, best wishes
<Unit193> pleia2: Just to be clear, my ping was only in response to your ping.  Otherwise good luck.
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-06
<tsimonq2> jose: You around?
<tsimonq2> If we're going to release I think we should do so soon.
<tsimonq2> I'll do it in 30-45 minutes if you aren't around by then. :)
<jose> just got home
<tsimonq2> jose: Let me know. :)
<jose> will do, have to settle down some stuff first
<jose> if you wanna go ahead feel free
<tsimonq2> Naw let's wait until you're settled, unless you really don't want to do it. :)
<jose> tsimonq2: I'm ready to publish
<jose> urgh, wiki logged me out, let's see if I can get in on the first shot
<tsimonq2> jose: Ok, give me places to publish and I'll do it. :)
<jose> yay, logged in! cleaning up the page, 1s
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> jose: Yeah when me and pleia didn't define what we were each going to do, we stepped on toes. So whenever you're ready, tell me what to do and I'll do that, you do the other bit. :)
<jose> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 490 for the week November 28 - December 4, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue490
<jose> can you work on fridge please?
<jose> I'll work forums
<tsimonq2> Will do. :)
<jose> do you have g+/twitter/facebook access?
<tsimonq2> Twitter and Facebook yes, G+ I think
<tsimonq2> Want me to take care of them?
<jose> let me do those while I figure out forums
<tsimonq2> Ok, finally cloned... :P
<jose> hehe
<jose> eh, I think I lost my mod privileges on the weekly newsletter forum
<jose> so if you could post that it'd be amazing
<jose> lemme get you the forum post in the meanwhile, 1s
<tsimonq2> jose: Yeah, about that... heh...
<jose> wat
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure I still have access
<jose> you do
<tsimonq2> Oh? Do I?
<jose> you're listed as a mod, I'm not and it won't let me create new threads
<jose> happy to guide you through it if needed :)
<jose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23586718/plain/
<tsimonq2> I got it then
<jose> cool!
<tsimonq2> Fridge should be good to go
<tsimonq2> Had some issues...
<tsimonq2> Sorry, meant Forums...
<pleia2> all released?
<pleia2> thanks guys
<tsimonq2> pleia2: No problem, have a nice night. :)
<pleia2> thanks, I'll try
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-10
<guiverc_t> uwn:  sorry i got almost nothing done [today-sat] in my time,  I did try.
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: there's always tomorrow  :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-11
 * PaulW2U counts 7 remaining summaries
<PaulW2U> will do after 2100 UTC if no one else does them before then
<guiverc_t> sorry Paul, wasn't feeling well & my concentration was near useless hence achieved little...  limited myself to 'most important only'
<guiverc_t> worse:  didn't like what i did (if article got complicated; i got confused) .. but i commented my opinions anyway (as usual)
<guiverc_t> *test
<guiverc_t> question:  how do you do the lines * | user counts...
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: that's done with /me followed by whatever
 * PaulW2U works on summaries
<pleia2> ty Paul
<guiverc_t> :)   thanks Paul
 * guiverc_t Chris thanks Paul
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: just finished.....
<PaulW2U> pleia2: left it until late Sunday (my time) as I hoped someone other than me and Chris would chip in
<PaulW2U> but sadly that didn't happen.....
<PaulW2U> anyway all done for another week
<guiverc_t> query:  how many summary writers receive email?
<PaulW2U> no idea but pleia2 did tell me that at one time it was around 40 !
 * guiverc_t smiles @ Paul, waves thanks.
<pleia2> yeah, it's a lot, many of whom have never ended up contributing :\
<pleia2> I figure it doesn't hurt emailing them still, maybe some day...
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: Guest Post: Notable AWS re:invent Sessions by Jennine Townsend @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/n3kepw1w8lc/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Smart home: where to start? @ https://danielpocock.com/smart-home-where-to-start
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 27 Officially Retired @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-27-officially-retired-524064.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 14 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-14/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.1 Beta Is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136833 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Bashing-om:  (I realize you aren't here, but in case you scan logs).. I just saw your message of 30-nov; sorry I missed it..  You get well, real-life has kept me away too, we will do uwn when we can !  You get well first please.
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-04
<Wild_Man> h
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, I just checked to see if the issue is on the wiki since I have not seen it on the forum so I thought I would help publish but does not look like it is ready
<guiverc> Wild_Man, i haven't touched (had ability/time) since saturday; all but 3 summaries were done (but no read thru)
<krytarik> How much is it anyway?  I mean for a good two weeks now, there hasn't been happening all that much to begin with, no?  Then we could just skip this week and bundle it with next week's issue.
<Wild_Man> I can help publish to the forum and social media if it is ready, but I have only done the wiki once and I do not have the time to try that tonight
<Wild_Man> Does not look like that much
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: Deploying Swift @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/deploying-swift.html
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Banana Peels @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/banana-peels
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Raven: An Open Source Desktop RSS Reader @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136866 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E14 – Dos oito, aos oitenta @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/06/s01e14-dos-oito-aos-oitenta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E39 – The Thirty-Nine Steps @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/12/06/s11e39-the-thirty-nine-steps/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: www.kde.org @ https://jriddell.org/2018/12/06/www-kde-org/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: With Plans to Switch to Chromium, Could Microsoft Edge Come to Linux? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136898 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Interview with Matt Keller about the Global Learning XPRIZE Progress, Finalists, and Fie... @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/12/06/interview-with-matt-keller-about-the-global-learning-xprize-progress-finalists-and-field-trials/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E14 – Dos oito, aos oitenta @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/06/s01e14-dos-oito-aos-oitenta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-6 Now Rolling Out to Ubuntu Phone Users, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-6-now-rolling-out-to-ubuntu-phone-users-here-s-what-s-new-524169.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Forbes Piece: The Five Ways Peloton Weave Community and Content Beautifully @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/12/07/forbes-piece-the-five-ways-peloton-weave-community-and-content-beautifully/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Omer Akram: Introducing PySide2 (Qt for Python) Snap Runtime @ http://www.om26er.com/2018/12/introducing-pyside2-qt-for-python-snap.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Omer Akram))
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: DiRT4 Power Slides onto Linux in 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136914 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> I do not know that I am up to to it, but will not let Chris's efforts be in vain . Working again( the Flu), but not very effective :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Awards and citations at computing conferences @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/awards-and-citations-at-computing-conferences
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart Spruces Up Its In-Game Visuals @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136968 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-02
<guiverc> Bashing-om, the only thing I noticed was Ubuntu Portugal Podcast & double-quotes nested inside double-quotes; not ideal but ...
<guiverc> looks great otherwise  (the ex-coder in me still worries about compile errors with nested-quotes)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D ... did not notice that ...will look but maybe nothingt hat can be done.
<Bashing-om> hat/that*
<guiverc> yeah, a "'" woudln't work, a "`" might but would probably look terrible
<guiverc> (it was the same last week, but I didn't notice!)
<guiverc> (i looked back further & it's not there always)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Just the author's quotes - then we quote the author's intro . Think best we leave as is.
<guiverc> :)   yep..   a "....\"...\"..." might not (escaping internal quotes) be readable either... - ie. I'm lost for altnerative outside the ridiculous
 * guiverc always forgets the :) supposed to be at end of stupid comments...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: My real stupid end is a out stuck tongue :P
<guiverc> :)   I always forget to type anything... yeah I smile very obviously irl (body language)  ... but type it, nope...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I do not expext to ever get to Aussie land /Will never shake your hand; best I can do is write at you - and express best I can :D emojii
<guiverc> :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om, guiverc: Repeating the podcast episode number and title in the intro?  I don't think we even want that in the summary, so quoting dilemma solved? \o/
<guiverc> :)   why it didn't used to be there most probably; I didn't see the pattern
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thanks ! fixing .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New GNOME Design Team Mockups: Extension Tool, Font Manager & Revamped Clock App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157177 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Meat as Technology @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/mindshare/food-tech.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.3 Beta Due Next Week with New Apps, ‘Fresh’ Artwork @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157291 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" Beta Is Now Available to Download with Refresh Artwork @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-3-tricia-beta-is-now-available-to-download-with-refresh-artwork-528417.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> pulling "WIP" - time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - no issues seen; doing the re-directs next.
<guiverc> ready for fridge? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - All looks good ; Dew eeettt :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-607/
<guiverc> or http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-607/
<guiverc> (sorry that's the same..)
<guiverc> tweet away
<Bashing-om> re-directs done - Go ahead now and wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> why not :)
<guiverc> fb post done too
<Bashing-om> System froze up - had to restart :(
<guiverc> :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails Anonymous OS Promises Secure Boot Support and More Robust Upgrades in 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-anonymous-os-promises-secure-boot-support-and-more-robust-upgrades-in-2020-528420.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> We do UWN608 :D
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 607 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-607/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Buying for a Linux Fan? Check Our Epic Christmas Gift Guide @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156090 (by Joey Sneddon)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, has everything been published? I just got home
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Yup all done :) We do UWN508 (started) .
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-03
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: We do :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Focal Fossa 20.04 LTS Wallpaper Contest @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-contest/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 607 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/02/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-607/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What is Kata Containers and why should I care? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/what-is-kata-containers
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Here’s An Early Look at the PinePhone Developer Edition (Video) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157437 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Major Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 19.10 and 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-major-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-18-04-lts-528433.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 5.1 "Hera" Officially Released with Flatpak Support, New Greeter @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-5-1-hera-officially-released-with-flatpak-support-new-greeter-528431.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.4 to Arrive on November 24th as Linus Torvalds Releases Last RC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-4-to-arrive-on-november-24th-as-linus-torvalds-releases-last-rc-528200.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: elementary OS 5.1 Hera Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157109 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 5.1 "Hera" Officially Released with Flatpak Support, New Greeter @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-5-1-hera-officially-released-with-flatpak-support-new-greeter-528431.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17.4 Desktop Environment Released with Nearly 50 Fixes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-4-desktop-environment-released-with-nearly-50-fixes-update-now-528434.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 71 Released with Native MP3 Decoding, Other Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157032 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 4.1 Anonymous OS Released with Latest Tor Browser, Linux Kernel 5.3.9 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-4-1-anonymous-os-released-with-latest-tor-browser-linux-kernel-5-3-9-528437.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #156 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-156/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.3 "Tricia" Beta Officially Released with New Apps, Updated Artwork @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-3-tricia-beta-officially-released-with-new-apps-updated-artwork-528435.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 72 Enters Development with Picture-in-Picture Support on Linux and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-72-enters-development-with-picture-in-picture-support-on-linux-and-macos-528438.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Laura Czajkowski: The Do’s and Don’ts of Booth Duty @ http://www.laura.community/2019/12/04/the-dos-and-donts-of-booth-duty/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: Python and AArch64 @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2019/12/04/python-and-aarch64/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 68.3.0 Released for Linux, Windows, and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-68-3-0-released-for-linux-windows-and-macos-528454.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical announces Ubuntu Pro for Amazon Web Services @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-announces-ubuntu-pro-for-amazon-web-services
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7 and CentOS 7 Receive Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-and-centos-7-receive-important-kernel-security-update-528457.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Ubuntu Pro, Premium Images for Amazon Web Services @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-ubuntu-pro-premium-images-for-amazon-web-services-528458.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Launch Ubuntu Pro with up to 10 Years Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157588 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Patches Intel Microcode Regression on Ubuntu PCs with Skylake CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-patches-intel-microcode-regression-on-ubuntu-pcs-with-skylake-cpus-528459.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Disney+ Now Works on Linux, No Workarounds Required @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157610 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Voting SNP in the UK Election @ https://jriddell.org/2019/12/04/voting-snp-in-the-uk-election/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 17 Winter Wallpapers for Desktop PCs and Laptops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157309 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 11 "Bullseye" Installer Is Now Available for Public Testing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-11-bullseye-installer-is-now-available-for-public-testing-528475.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snapcraft now auto-detects missing dependencies @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/snapcraft-now-auto-detects-missing-dependencies
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox Picture in Picture is Sweet, Here’s How to Use it on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157584 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces "Made in USA" Librem 5 Linux Phone, Now Available for Pre-Order @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-made-in-usa-librem-5-linux-phone-now-available-for-pre-order-528478.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Web application development with Juju charms: an interview with Marc André Audet from A... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/web-application-development-with-juju-charms
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: DNS over HTTP may be harmful? @ http://coyote.works//posts/DoH20191205/
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Migrating the MAAS UI from AngularJS to React @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/migrating-the-maas-ui-from-angularjs-to-react
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 67 – PicoHoHoHo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/12/05/ep-67-picohohoho/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 67 – PicoHoHoHo @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/12/05/ep-67-picohohoho/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Purism Announce $1999 ‘Librem 5 USA’ — Same Librem 5, Just Made in America @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157747 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Simplifying hardware management during linux development @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/simplify-linux-development
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – November 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-november-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Introducing the Ubuntu AWS Rolling Kernel @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-the-ubuntu-aws-rolling-kernel
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E35 – Feud @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/12/06/s12e35-feud/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Oxa @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/12/06#oxa
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Ubuntu AWS Rolling Linux Kernel for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS AMIs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-ubuntu-aws-rolling-linux-kernel-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-amis-528493.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-08
<Bashing-om> UWN: Gdoc edits done and Gdoc at rest.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Loves Windows 10: Ubuntu Maker Wants to Lead Microsoft’s WSL @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-loves-windows-10-ubuntu-maker-wants-to-lead-microsoft-s-wsl-528497.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Cinnamon Unofficial Flavor Gets Its First Ever Release, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-cinnamon-unofficial-flavor-gets-its-first-ever-release-download-now-528498.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.18 Makes It Easier to Enter Emoji @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157822 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Comparison between LXC and LXD @ https://blog.simos.info/comparison-between-lxc-and-lxd/
<Bashing-om> WIKI608 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue608 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Discussion on running X11 applications from within LXD system containers @ https://blog.simos.info/discussion-on-running-x11-applications-from-within-lxd-system-containers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux Kernel 5.5, First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-kernel-5-5-first-rc-is-out-now-528504.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
